# MKII +02J - cable shifter cables not long enough?????wtf?



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

ok.. mounted my cable shifter - mounted the engine this last week, and went to bolt up the cable mounts to the tranny.. 
well damn.. they dont fit, the cable is about 1 -2 inches too short!!!?????WHATTTTTT!






















Help!
front mount is a hockeypuck, the rear is a b5 solid rubber, timing rear is a TTT with a prothane insert.. 


_Modified by DubPhreek at 1:27 PM 5-11-2009_


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: MKII +02J - cable shifter cables not long enough?????wtf? (DubPhreek)*

you should post a pick. remember that the cable ends dont have to all the way down on the threaded portion of the cable end.


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: MKII +02J - cable shifter cables not long enough?????wtf? (smugfree3)*

hmm, hard to take a pic of this. 
basically the cable ends have a couple pieces, a slotted plastic Cup that locks onto the base, which you use a C clip that you insert as a stopper, which holds the cable/base into the steel bracket. 
That slotted plastic cup, fits into a slot on the backside of that housing/base, which holds in part of the cable. it is evident the cable is too short, pulling harder on the slotted cup basically the tension will not allow the slotted "Cup" which locks onto that plastic body (clipped into the steel bracket) to stay in place. 
the other cable seems fine. 
this appears to be the shorter of the two cables. 
pics comin. 


_Modified by DubPhreek at 9:06 AM 5-12-2009_


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: MKII +02J - cable shifter cables not long enough?????wtf? (DubPhreek)*

pics please


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: MKII +02J - cable shifter cables not long enough?????wtf? (Veedubgti)*

yes yes.. I'm at work! Car in garage miles awayy....


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: MKII +02J - cable shifter cables not long enough?????wtf? (DubPhreek)*

make sure you have the correct bracket for the 02j trans. i had this issue on my car. I acquired a shift bracket of a new beetle and the shifter cables were stacked on top of each other causing the same issue you are having.


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: MKII +02J - cable shifter cables not long enough?????wtf? (gtiguy12)*

yep, its all 02J, hopin to snag some pics tonight.. not stacked..


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: MKII +02J - cable shifter cables not long enough?????wtf? (DubPhreek)*

Get some pics up, we'll sort it out.


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: MKII +02J - cable shifter cables not long enough?????wtf? (Veedubgti)*

ok, I need to buy a camera. digi wont fire up. 
the engine side cable has several parts that fit together.. clip into the bracket standoff which bolts to the tranny itself. 
1 retaining plastic housing (cable goes through it)
2. clip retains housing into the metal bracket. (a c- clip)
3. A rubber grommet seal
4. the cable itself
5. a slotted plastic cap, which clips onto plastic housing. (keeps the cable, rubber grommet, mated to the plastic housing, (part that mounts to the standoff)
The cable just isnt that long.. causing the backing clip to separate. 

It is evident that I'm going to have to re-mount the shifter about another inch, inch and a half forward.. UGGH. 
the only thing that would save my day, is a longer cable.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Something is wrong with the parts you're using, of the many times this has been done you're the first with an issue. Did you pull the parts from a Mk4 yourself or buy them?


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

I bought them. 
I think I just mounted the box too far back on the chassis, center hump.


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DubPhreek)*

Here's a pic of mine. It sounds like you're using a MKIII shift box, but I could be wrong. For mine, the cables all fit up well and the box came through the hole like this:


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dubCanuck1)*

hmm. yours looks a bit farther forward, 
The rear bolt holes clearly shown in your pic go through the steel on mine, I have it too far back, that's all. 
I suppose the best thing for me to do, is unmount the tranny bracket standoff as everything is sorta tight.. 
then unbolt, and perhaps blockup the box somewhat in the chanell, then remount, and connect the levers, brackets together tranny side, then mount leaving a little slack in the lines..


----------



## Guidofester (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dubCanuck1)*

Hey Guys. What car is that shifter box in those pictures from. I'm working on a 93 VR6Carrado and we need a gate selector cable. The Carrado Shifter box is totally different than the box in those pictures. I'm assuming that the pictures are of a MK4? Just wondering if anyone may know what other models may have the same cables we need. 
Thanks
David


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dubCanuck1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubCanuck1* »_] 









I pulled the short studs out, got 100mm bolts and ran em up into the car. Red loctited the studs into the aluminum housing.. 
I'm concerned about the form factor of this box, and how well its going to seal against the chassis. 
the reason I went so far back, was to use a handmade frame, and sealant foam atop of that.. also did up a pretty lil rubber skirt to keep unwanted debris from the shifter ball (to protect my B&M +Synth content)
this relocation is goin to happen tonight or tommorrow (happy for the three day weekend, going to mod till I pass out)
*but,* I'm really curious about what people are using with B&M shifters, and a shift "boot" it seems that the B&M shifter requires you to lift up the lockout shaft. I'd think that would be daunting if there's material to have to grab through....



_Modified by DubPhreek at 1:39 PM 5-22-2009_


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Guidofester)*

It's a MKIV Shift box from a Jetta. It's in a MKII tunnel.
BTW, I left out a few pics with the weatherstripping, in case you're interested. The bolts squish it all down for a really good seal.









_Modified by dubCanuck1 at 10:26 AM 5-24-2009_


_Modified by dubCanuck1 at 10:27 AM 5-24-2009_


----------

